# Incubation. Whats up with that....



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

This is my first try at invubating. I don't even know what type of incubator it is other than still air with a turner. Hay man let me borrow it. I set 46 eggs. Some are mine that were played during deworming with drawl. Some from a friend's barn yard mix. Candled day 14 and removed 12 that had not or never started developing. Came home tonight day 17 and looked to check temp. I had 3 dry chicks and one pipping. I have them set up in my garage, dry method as in never added water. I'm in North GA and its humid. I was going to put small amount in at lock down. I pulled chicks and put them with 3 week old Silkie who is now named Big Mama. Should fit these look like Australourps or Bardrocks. LOL... I went ahead and went into lock down. Anything else I need to do?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

K Epp said:


> This is my first try at invubating. I don't even know what type of incubator it is other than still air with a turner. Hay man let me borrow it. I set 46 eggs. Some are mine that were played during deworming with drawl. Some from a friend's barn yard mix. Candled day 14 and removed 12 that had not or never started developing. Came home tonight day 17 and looked to check temp. I had 3 dry chicks and one pipping. I have them set up in my garage, dry method as in never added water. I'm in North GA and its humid. I was going to put small amount in at lock down. I pulled chicks and put them with 3 week old Silkie who is now named Big Mama. Should fit these look like Australourps or Bardrocks. LOL... I went ahead and went into lock down. Anything else I need to do?


 Never had any to hatch on day 17, could be several reasons this happen. The young chicks need to be put where the tempurature is close to the incubator---like using a heat lamp that they can get under or away from so they can stay as warm as they need. If they go from 100 down to 70 tonight they can get sick easy. Good Luck!


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry in my excitement I didn't add the Silkie is in a brooder box. I did add a extra light to make sure they are warm enough. It does have shavings. I had planned on putting them on paper towels to start so I hope That doesn't mess with their feet. I'm pretty sure the eggs I got from my friend aren't more than a couple of days old. I didn't think to mark which came from were. Mine are a little older, but I had them sitting on kitchen cabinet in cartons for a week or so. I wonder if the early hatch could be caused by the wormer. I used Safeguard. I think she used Wazine. That's why I did so many they were going to get thrown away.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

K Epp said:


> I didn't think to mark which came from were. Mine are a little older, but I had them sitting on kitchen cabinet in cartons for a week or so. I wonder if the early hatch could be caused by the wormer. I used Safeguard. I think she used Wazine. That's why I did so many they were going to get thrown away.


I do not know if the wormer would cause a early hatch----I have had some hatch on day 19, but I found out my thermometer was off so I had the heat to high. Maybe someone else will chime in on this early hatch. Good Luck!!


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Well the piped was out this am. It sure was a surprise though.


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

I had 6 hatch out earlier and I would wait till the end of the dat and quickly pull them out and put them in the brooder. Day 21 and I have 10 chicks and more piped. This is reall exciting for a first time incubator. I'm already collecting eggs to do it again.


----------

